# Threads about me



## azza1971 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ar so Kool, just saying, at least I?m not so insecure i change my screen name to Watson, that just screams insecure faggott, but keep all the posts coming nut hugger, we know the true champ here, lick my asshole fuckface


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2016)

Subbed


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Mish (Jul 8, 2016)

News Anchors


----------



## Watson (Jul 9, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Ar so Kool, just saying, at least I?m not so insecure i change my screen name to Watson, that just screams insecure faggott, but keep all the posts coming nut hugger, we know the true champ here, lick my asshole fuckface



the predictability of stupidity.....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 9, 2016)

Watson said:


> the predictability of stupidity.....



is you replying and making threads about cakes, uppercut your self you dwarf re-sleever


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> is you replying and making threads about cakes, uppercut your self you dwarf re-sleever



..... I love you like a 'Dutch uncle' Azza, but have a hard time understanding your posts....  are you speaking Aussie ????


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2016)

charley said:


> ..... I love you like a 'Dutch uncle' Azza, but have a hard time understanding your posts....  are you speaking Aussie ????



No he is talking 'Pauline Hanson' - Azza voted for her.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 10, 2016)

I did actually, she might make a difference, and if anyone had listened to Rodney Rude, the would know what a Dwarf Resleever is


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 10, 2016)

charley said:


> ..... I love you like a 'Dutch uncle' Azza, but have a hard time understanding your posts....  are you speaking Aussie ????



I like Gooooooold


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 10, 2016)

Trying to understand Griff the pegger is easy ?thats CUNTS fucked?


----------



## Mish (Jul 10, 2016)

Idiots


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have more rep points than you...........and everyone hates me!!!


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> No he is talking 'Pauline Hanson' - Azza voted for her.




....IDK, she seems to be hungry.... what's her stance on 'WEED' ?????


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I have more rep points than you...........and everyone hates me!!!



.....  don't talk shit Azza...    nobody hates you ...  WTF !!!   there's nobody here ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2016)

charley said:


> ....IDK, she seems to be hungry.... what's her stance on 'WEED' ?????



She hates Asians and Muslims Charlie, but promotes magic mushrooms


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> She hates Asians and Muslims Charlie, but promotes magic mushrooms



.... she's envious !!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2016)

the whole i hate Muslim thing is a big joke, we have large populations of many nations here, i personally hate anyone that believes killing in the name of religion is a good thing and promotes it, any one that comes to your country and try to force you to change.......you lick the sweat of my nutsack


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2016)

charley said:


> .... she's envious !!!



She is not Australian or Asian.....She is from the land of Hotty, this is what i like, land of Hotty


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2016)

Negged, for making a thread about yourself.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 31, 2016)

is this real life


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 1, 2016)

Changed it to Watson? Weird..that's what Joe mama said last night. Wat son? Nah bitch I'm your daddy. You guy are in to some fricked up shit BRAH. Incest ain't cool BRAHHH


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Changed it to Watson? Weird..that's what Joe mama said last night. Wat son? Nah bitch I'm your daddy. You guy are in to some fricked up shit BRAH. Incest ain't cool BRAHHH




How are the cats doing ?


----------

